# Our new car design!



## snakehandler (Feb 11, 2011)

Just thought I would post a picture of the new look Snakehandler car......the advantage of full car wrapping is no damage to the paint work on trade in, plus it kinda catches a persons eye!


----------



## MrThumper (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks awesome


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 11, 2011)

That looks fantastic, and as a bonus I bet it would deter a lot of would-be thieves from breaking into the car :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2011)

So when are you getting it done? Looks pretty good!


----------



## Jk888 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> That looks fantastic, and as a bonus I bet it would deter a lot of would-be thieves from breaking into the car :lol:


 
why so?


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 11, 2011)

Brilliant love it


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 11, 2011)

It's also good when it comes to letting the opposition see where you are working! They can go and beat you on price after you left the event!

The company that I work for, not anything to do with wildlife displays, stopped using signage on our cars after losing a few deals because we announced our movements to the rest of the world in this manner.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Feb 11, 2011)

best looking car ive seen lately


----------



## Virides (Feb 11, 2011)

Ensure that if you're having a print on the rear glass windows (if it has any) that they use One Way Vision (also known as BusPak) and by law it must be laminated with Optically Clear Vinyl (not the usual clear vinyl).

Optically Clear is expensive but using any other clear will make it impossible to see through.

If it doesn't have windows on the rear, this is not an issue. Letting you know just incase the signage company may try to pull the wool over your eyes on this. I work in signage


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 11, 2011)

jk888 said:


> why so?



LOL, because they wouldn't know what was hiding in the back of it. for some people just the thought of a spider in the car will stop them cold. let alone crocs or snakes !


----------



## jinin (Feb 11, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> LOL, because they wouldn't know what was hiding in the back of it. for some people just the thought of a spider in the car will stop them cold. let alone crocs or snakes !


 
or that could entice them.


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 11, 2011)

We are getting it done early next week, there is enough business in Melbourne to share it round, and with an area the size of Victoria, the chance of our competitors seeing it and knowing exactly where we are is very remote!


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 11, 2011)

looks amazing good designs


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 11, 2011)

You need to put the " I brake for snakes" sticker on the back


----------



## python_dan89 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thats awesome


----------



## saratoga (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd be inclined to think about the design a bit more!

Looks too cluttered to me with that snakeskin background. If you must use the snakeskin then why not use one from an aussie snake and not an exotic!

I would also consider using a snake that is a bit more identifiable to the general public; only one snake really fits the bill and I'd say a Red-bellied black snake...most aussies could relate to that somehow.

Beware cheap and nasty photoshop. Hard to tell on this image but some of those cutouts look pretty rough and the white glow behind them doesn't look good. Each cutout needs to be separately prepared for colour, highlights, and so that the edges blend with the rest of the image rather than look like cutouts. Also all the images you use need to be brought together to give the illusion they are photographed at the same time; all 4 of the images have very different light on them at the moment

The perentie has it's leg missing in the middle of a panel!

Do you really need "snakehandler.com.au" on the same side twice? Also your phone number is not easy to remember so why bother with it, surely the website is enough.

Often less is more!

Make sure you get a test strip done first at the actual size, even if it's only 15cm wide so you can see the colours, quality etc

Everyone else seems to like it so feel free to ignore all of the above; just my thoughts.

For some really creative car wrapping see this image!


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 13, 2011)

Saratoga, thanks for the input, however what you need to do is remember that it is an overlay on a white car, this is not our first car to be done, we have had a great deal of artwork done by the very professional company, they do not use cheap and nasty photoshop. We have simply added the perentie, which by the way is supposed to only be a head and neck shot, not including the front legs, also the snake skin, it is Australian, it is one of my pythons, one of the stipulations we have is that only our own images get used. 

We had looked at several other options with the design, but they didnt stand out....we didnt think that a venomous snake was needed due to the fact we are trying to dispel fears of snakes and a venomous snake on a car is too identifiable and threatening to some people.

The logo includes our website in the design, the website in multiple places helps people remember it, also the phone numbers are on there so people can get them if they need them, not everybody uses the internet. We have had hundreds of calls from people driving behind or past us who have grabbed the number off the car......it is a design that actually paid for itself in under 2 months.....how often do you get advertising that does that!.....the other car we have is now 5 years old and the design still turns heads.....we dont want to imitate others, others imitate us!


----------



## saratoga (Feb 14, 2011)

Fair enough; if you're onto a good thing, stick to it!

Would love to see a photo of the owner of that snakeskin when you get a chance.


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 18, 2011)

It's the snake on the car!


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 18, 2011)

I like it!
If your headlights start to cloud over, make sure you give the car a bit of a hosing or find a carwash. You're about to shed.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hahaha! nice one shortstuff61


----------

